

ICML 2015 and Machine Learning Research at Google - jcr
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/07/icml-2015-and-machine-learning-research.html

======
surstroemming
Is anybody at Google planning to address the whole patent situation?

~~~
ariwilson
Patents in machine learning? Can you elucidate on the "whole patent
situation"?

~~~
jcr
Might be a referce to the Google patent on Word2Vec?

[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/word2vec-
toolkit/1hID9F74_...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/word2vec-
toolkit/1hID9F74_Ho)

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9037464.PN.&OS=PN/9037464&RS=PN/9037464)

